# continuity of tape use?



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

While waiting for my tapes, I have a question.If I have to be away from home several times during the 100 day program and it isn't feasible to use the tapes while away, will it work to just miss the days and catch up when home or better to start over each time, or wait until I'll have 100 straight days at home? I really don't want to wait. Any suggestion as to the best approach?Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, if you miss just a couple days, when you come back you go back a couple days before you left off and start listening again. If its for more then a week it start to get tricky and you may have to go back a week before you left off. So depends on how long your gone for. The best approach is to keep doing them for the hundred days per schedule as they are put together specifically for this, but you can miss a couple days and go back if you need to. Hope that helps.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LML I took my portable player & ear phones with me when I was away from home. But then again I hate to miss anything.







BQ


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric ... that's helpful to understand. It'll be just under a week a few times, so I'll go ahead and start soon them as they arrive, and replay as needed to get back in sync.BQ, I have so much gear already I need to take on the plane and will be with other people constantly, so it's not really pratical to add more, but thanks for your suggestion anyway!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LML, lol I guess you can just imagine the size of my purse. lolHey, Enjoy your journeys both, with the HT and otherwise.







BQ


----------

